
Many City-Run Broadband Networks Run into Financial Trouble - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/many-city-run-broadband-networks-hit-financial-trouble-2421069148.html
======
DarkKomunalec
So even the ones that are making a profit, will take a long time to break-even
and return the investment to the taxpayers (in the form of money, not just
having a network). Now do an analysis on how long till the public breaks even
on the many subsidies cable companies got, and failed to deliver the
contractually-required networks.

